# A Sequel to Baaaaddd Goat



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Obviously, she thinks she's a Nigerian Dwarf... the banging of the door has stopped but now she's finding ways to get under the truck.. :GAAH::shrug:
When should I break it to her that she's an adult boer goat lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

I think it's time to get a garage for the truck!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

At least she's not sliding down the windshield! Our nd babies think thats just great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: You may need to put a fence around that truck!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

My Girls do that to


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's cute!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

:ROFL:
Really cute and super hilarious!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

:ROFL::ROFL:She is determined that truck is her own personal toy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...I agree..time to park your truck somewhere else lol..wont be long before she decided to sun bathe on top of it...


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

happybleats said:


> lol...I agree..time to park your truck somewhere else lol..wont be long before she decided to sun bathe on top of it...


No she has a chair for that


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh! :ROFL: That is the best thing ever!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahaha! NEVER tell her she isn't a Nigerian! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:
If you did, we wouldn't have a continued Baaad Goat saga!!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> At least she's not sliding down the windshield! Our nd babies think thats just great.


My NDs before I sold them use to love to play on cars jumping on the hood and sliding down the windshield. 
The scratches and dents were not amusing. 
I loved my NDs but i love my Nubians more.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my love the chair pic that's great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:

How cute.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> My NDs before I sold them use to love to play on cars jumping on the hood and sliding down the windshield.
> The scratches and dents were not amusing.
> I loved my NDs but i love my Nubians more.


We use to have a picture of her on top of my dads old truck but she was 20 lbs lighter. Now she grunts or gets stuck trying to jump on to things. She still finds ways to get on to my dads barbecue pit though. This her at 3 months but she 10 months now


----------

